# 2 wolves spotted near minto ND



## drakeslayer10 (Jan 21, 2006)

ok this is kinda hard 2 believe but i left for school and my dad just had back surgery so he let my dog out this morning and when he was talking 2 the doc on the phone my dog started barking and growling so my dad walked along the treeline along our house and these 2 huge *** wolves walked across this 20-30 yard gap between a island of trees and a bend in a river and my dog wasnt far behind them and my pa told me about it and i walked down there and these tracks were friggen huge!


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Coyotes......


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

indeed, its hard to belive their would be wolves on this side of the red, hmm.......


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Not really, wolves are and have been in the Turtle Mountains for awile now. One shot a couple years back by Upham and one taken with an M44 by Towner last year.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

jeez, thats crazy i guess ive just never heard of that!!


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Post a picture of the tracks next to a dollar bill.


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

wolves are all over about 15 years ago we were out coyote hunting with our dogs and we got into one with the dogs and ended up shooting it to protect the dogs called GNF and they said it was a big coyote so we went to the GNF with it and they about sh?? whe we brought it in we got it in SE ND so yes they are all over


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

HAVE HAD WOLVES IN MY AREA FOR QUITE SOME TIME. MY NEIGHBOR CLAIMS HE SAW ONE ON THE END OF MY DRIVEWAY YESTERDAY MORNING. MAKES FOR TOUGH YOTE HUNTING. MY FOX HUNTING HAS IMPROVED HOWEVER. I DID TRAP THE LAST WOLF THAT WAS IN OUR AREA. HE HAS BEEN DISPOSEED OF THROUGH THE PROPER AUTHORITIES.


----------



## Varmonter (Nov 6, 2006)

I am going to need a bigger gun??!! 

http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/apps ... 007&theme=


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it just a wolf...


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm salivating at the thought of a wolf season in the lower 48. A home grown wolf season would be even better. I've got two private chunks to hunt in NW MN that have well established local populations. With Wolf on the menu a MN NR furbearers tag would easily be worth $300.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Nate,

No offense but that "LIVE HERE/PAY TAXES HERE/VOTE HERE" thing on the bottom of your post is a little abrasive dont ya think? There must be a story behind something that irked ya enough to write that! Just curious.

Jaybic


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

its sounds about right to me, i think we should make it a man law!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I know the g&f had to trap three wolves ne of devils lake two springs ago they were harrassing cattle


----------

